# Smuggs March 1st and 2nd



## MadMadWorld (Feb 23, 2014)

Let me know if anyone will be up there this weekend with the wife.

Edit: I'll be up there with her!


----------



## twinplanx (Feb 23, 2014)

Has wifey been known to bail out to Smuggs with random AZers before? ;-) 

Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMadWorld (Feb 23, 2014)

twinplanx said:


> Has wifey been known to bail out to Smuggs with random AZers before? ;-)
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk



Haha yea but she usually goes for snowboarders!


----------



## twinplanx (Feb 23, 2014)

Oh, so your looking for a "skiing" partner?  lol sorry I'll be at Sugarbush...  

Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk


----------



## Savemeasammy (Feb 24, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> Let me know if anyone will be up there this weekend with the wife.



Yes, I will be up there with your wife.  But I wasn't supposed to say anything...

(This post was funnier after I read your edit!)


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app


----------

